

Neanderthals' demise caused by modern human invasion - ekm
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2011/jul/28/neanderthals-demise-modern-human-invasion

======
hugh3
So today's Europeans are really a bunch of African invaders who committed
genocide against the European natives?

In a world where folks are regularly guilt-tripped about the deeds of their
ancestors, I wonder if anyone's gonna try and guilt trip us about this.

